# Butcher BBQ Injection?



## Uncle Bubba (May 19, 2009)

Anyone use it?  Any thoughts and/or tips?  I asked Diva but she must have lost my email address.  :roll:


----------



## chris1237 (May 19, 2009)

Bubba I have used it a few times and like it a lot.  Both the beef and pork are good. The stuff for the pork seems to add moisture and hold the meat better together. The beef seems to do the same.

Here is a copy of an email I sent to a Sal from smoking gnomes that gave me some butchers to try

I got a chance to try the butchers this weekend on a 6lb flat. I followed the instructions from the package and used water to mix it with. Overall I thought it was good and would use it again. The brisket was more moist than normal and it had a nice flavor to it. I felt it took and average IBP brisket and took it to the next level. I along with the family liked it much better than fab. I did not get the processed taste I got with the fab and unlike the fab I did not have to deal with repeating it for the rest of the night.

I have only used it a few times and the results so far are promising. 

Chris


----------



## Diva Q (May 19, 2009)

Check your spam folder 

Tuesday 5/12/09 Message sent at 10:16 pm


----------



## Finney (May 19, 2009)

mix it well under the recommended amount


----------



## Adrienne1 (May 20, 2009)

I tried it - however, do not like it. Maybe works better with foilers - don't know, but didn't work well for me.


----------



## zilla (May 20, 2009)

Try mixing it with beef stock and water.  It works and tastes better than Fab-B in my opinion.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 26, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Check your spam folder
> 
> Tuesday 5/12/09 Message sent at 10:16 pm


----------

